# IBS much improved through this routine of probiotics



## nullcrux (Mar 25, 2012)

I've tried many probiotics in my desperation and wanted to share one that seems to finally be helping.This:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007IQMVG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=onsitereviews-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0007IQMVGhas been a godsend. After 1 week I noticed a huge difference and have heard a lot of other great reviews saying the same.I think it is the best product out there by far and wanted to share what has helped me.


----------



## as38dm2 (Jul 7, 2012)

nullcrux said:


> I've tried many probiotics in my desperation and wanted to share one that seems to finally be helping.This:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007IQMVG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=onsitereviews-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0007IQMVGhas been a godsend. After 1 week I noticed a huge difference and have heard a lot of other great reviews saying the same.I think it is the best product out there by far and wanted to share what has helped me.


could you give some details regarding what symptoms this helped? do you have ibs-c or d?


----------

